# ** BowTech Liberty.....I SHOT ONE. **



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Matt,

What are you doing coming over here to Martin and Merlin country and doing a Bowtech report ?
Don't you guys get enough attention at Bowtechbbs ?  
Just kidding, my friend. 
Always enjoy reading your reports and find them interesting.
Sounds like a great bow but I like the longer ata of the Pro 40.
So, that's the bow I would like to shoot someday.
Hope your bow gets to you soon.


Sag.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Sag*

Thanks Sag.....just spreadin' the love.  

Sag, seriously, you need to shoot that Pro40 Freedom cam. Smoooooooth as melted butter. 
I honestly haven't been so impressed with a bow, especially initially like that, it was a serious  moment.
I hope you get to try one soon.......

I'd like to try one of them there new Merlin Hybrids. Speaking of..........??

Since when is this Merlin Country?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Sag, you need to at least try that Pro 40 Dually!!! I just chrono'ed mine at 60 pounds and 29.5 inch draw with a 498.9 grain 2315 X7 Eclipse Speed............. 257 fps If you shoot 3D at all, this THE BOW!!!! I can't wait to get the Liberty I ordered!!! Matt is making me VERY impatient!!!!!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Matt,

Because I said it was Merlin country! LOL.  
Well, it's really Martin country but we Merlin shooters have to claim a little space.
You Bowtech guys have taken over Huntingnet.
That is Bowtech country for sure over there.  
Guess it's ok to spread the love though.  
Looks like I'm gonna have to shoot a Pro 40 when I get the chance and let you know what I think.
Smooth as melted butter huh ?
Have to shoot one for sure now, lol.


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Walks,

3-D shooter is what I am!  
Not good enough for spots.  

Sag.


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*Could not believe it!!*

Great preview Matt.......I had a 13year old kid draw back the Liberty at my shop today that was set at 74lbs. 13 YEARS OLD!! did I say 13.......yes.....13 years old. This kid is a skinny , normal kid No freak or anything like that. He drew it back like it was 60lbs. His dad could not believe it. He ask me to put it on the scale..............for some reason he needed confirmation ..........so I did . The scale read 74lbs!! I cannot wait to get my hands on one. This WILL BE!! a great hunting/3-d bow. When I was shooting it w/out sights on it I did not want to put it down. IT was EFFORTLESS!!!!............EFFORTLESS!!........... 

If anyone is shopping for a new bow they owe it to themselves to give any of the new BwTechs with the freedom cam a try.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

okay after reading that i am thoughrouly cheesing!

my 04 vft extreme comes in a week!
i got the mossy oak obsession too, im glad to hear the camo and machining look good.


i just ordered up a dozen XX78's super slams for it 5" feathers and a 4 deg. rt helical.

okay, you talked me into the hush kit. ill go ahead and order one of those as well.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

f1b32oPTic said:


> * okay, you talked me into the hush kit. ill go ahead and order one of those as well. *



The Hush Kit and VibraBlocks are standard equipment from the factory.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> *The Hush Kit and VibraBlocks are standard equipment from the factory. *


oh great....
more money to spend elsewhere


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

Sagittarius said:


> *Matt,
> 
> Don't you guys get enough attention at Bowtechbbs ?
> *


what is bowtechbbs?

google came up with nothing


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

You'll find BowTech bliss at www.hunting.net


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

My two favorite forums, BowtechBBS and MartinTalk.


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Dacotah said:


> *   My two favorite forums, BowtechBBS and MartinTalk.  *


Mine too! My Liberty comes in 2 more weeks, I can't wait! Hopefully I'll get to shoot the Pro 40's and the Justice too while I'm there getting my bow. If only Pat could put a rush on our bows....

Timba


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

It sounds like you were trying a mathews LX. Is the big cam and idler like what the LX has. I don't have one but my friends LX at 70 lbs feels like 60. Just curious if the other companies are going to the big cams.
Kodiak.


----------



## gamepoker/"mac" (Nov 29, 2003)

bowtech......martin.......ford........chevy...........if it what get you what you want or where you want to go its the right one, i got a pse recurve and a bowtech 29 g/f has a parker and all seem like great bows if the shoe fits..........you know


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Matt, sounds like an ideal hunting bow. I need to shoot one soon.

kodiak, people were asking for this bow, and others. BowTech reacted as the responsive, customer oriented company they are. Hoyt seems commited to the cam 1/2. Mathews to the solo cam. BowTech is commited the customer, IMO.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Grip*

Matt-

Any chance you could take a pic of that new grip????

Thanks-
DLE


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

What are you all paying for the new Liberty?.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Sounds like the demand on the Liberty will be very high and the dealers will probably match the demand with the price Order your's early and beat the rush, you might just save some money!!!!!! Go BowTech!!!!!


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

Any idea what the price is on this bow? I am stuck between ordering a liberty or a new Parker....


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*MSRP*

MSRP - from bowtechbbs.com

Liberty - $729.00
Justice - $639.00
MM VFT - $619.00
Pro 40 FC - $729.00
Patriot VFT - $719.00
Pro 40 DC - $749.00
Pro 40 W - $749.00


----------



## Futuredoc (Nov 3, 2003)

*Plastic*

I understand that bowtech has plastic limb pivots. I actually talked with the bowtech techman and he also said this. Does this take away from the structural integrity of the bow?

FD


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

doc, I don't see how it would. Today's polymers are very strong and wear resistant. They also don't wear against the parts they are in contact with. Look at all the plastics and polymers used in the automotive industry these days. Intake manifolds, valve covers, fan blades. Parts that work in a hostile environment with constantly changing temps & humidity. It would seem to me that polymer as opposed to metal would be a very good choice. Let an aluminum rocker dry out and I’ll bet it would get noisy, and wear into the limb or riser. Some polymers are, to a degree, self lubricating. So IMO, the answer is no. I'm no engineer but, I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

$729!! Are you kidding me?. I would never pay that for a hunting bow...wow I hope this isn't true. Might be the MM VFT for me!


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*MSRP*

JayBuck-

That is the (M)anufacturers (S)uggested (R)etail (P)rice, I'm sure there will be dealers selling them for less than that, just have to find them.  

I know what you mean, I'm interested in the Pro 40 FC & DC but $729 & $749 is a little hard to swallow but if they shoot as good as people say, well I won't complain.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

Good point Double Lung Em...will have to see


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

*JUSTICE shot and bought*

Our shop got first 2004 yesterday. Shot the JUSTICE and bought. As was initial post on this thread. AWESOME.

This bow beats the AR-31 hands down. AND this bow is solid. Less noise. I like the Bowtech slim grip better (I also have 2003 vft). Hope that liberty or Pro40 doesn't come in today, I probably buy them.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Fred's got it goin' on!!!! The best things in life don't come cheap!!! 100 percent made in the good 'ole U.S.of A. by the best America has to offer Buy One Today from BowTech U.S.A.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Grip*

Double Lung........
After further review.... 
I have my new Liberty sitting here as I type. I just picked it up today!! 

I compared the grip to a 2003 and if they are different in angle I can't tell? Holding them side by side they look really close to me if not identical. Width and angle look the same.
The grip IS a bit different though to account for the built in arrow shelf. Rather than extend all the way to the top of the shelf, it now stops well below because of the flare.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

How is everyone getting the Liberty so fast?. Here in Florida my dealer dosen't know much about them much less sell them!


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*Kinsey's has three!!*

My shop, Kinsey's outdoors in Mount Joy PA, has three of them. They have two 29" 70's and one 28" 70. They are butter smooth and they are some great looking bows. JMHO


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

My shop got my Liberty in yesterday.... we went out this morning to pick out my accessories and it was there... right now he should be setting it up... I dont get it for 18 more days though.... I can't wait until Christmas!

Timba


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> *Sag, you need to at least try that Pro 40 Dually!!! I just chrono'ed mine at 60 pounds and 29.5 inch draw with a 498.9 grain 2315 X7 Eclipse Speed............. 257 fps If you shoot 3D at all, this THE BOW!!!! I can't wait to get the Liberty I ordered!!! Matt is making me VERY impatient!!!!! *



Hi I just ordered the pro 40 dully! can't wait curious what speed I'll get at 27.5" @5grains? Is it really that smooth? I ordered mine sight unseen {fingers crossed} and a new Patroit iinfinity cam.
Pat.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Pro40 dually*

PJB,
My 2003 Pro40 Dually at 30"/59# was shooting 373gr CE Linejammers at 284fps!! That's 78grs OVER IBO legal!

I loved how mine shot.....the most accurate bow I've owned, and the addition of the cam refining and bearings should make it even better.
Just wait until you se the riser machining! The Pro40 looks great.
At 5grs and 27.5" you should still be near 300fps.....you might have to actually slow it down! when's the last time you said that at 27.5"   

Good luck with both of the new toys! I doubt you'll be dissapointed. Keep us posted!

I just got done tying in a string loop (around 2 tied in nock sets) on my Liberty and haven't served a peep or my TT in yet........hasn't stopped me from shooting it some though.
I just tied the TT rope on the cable and had at it for about 15 minutes. 
I shot some 350gr CI Fat Shafts and a few 405gr A/C/C 3-60's
Even with 55grs difference in arrow weight I couldn't really tell which was the lighter arrow by feel. THAT'S a smooth bow.
Still amazed at how quiet it is at 5grs/lb. Especially at 30" draw. Its a whisper.
I think I finally have a bow that I'm not going to bother putting Limbsavers on.


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*responce*

 Good! Nothing but Good! Glad you like it!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

timbawolf98 said:


> *My shop got my Liberty in yesterday.... we went out this morning to pick out my accessories and it was there... right now he should be setting it up... I dont get it for 18 more days though.... I can't wait until Christmas!
> 
> Timba *



You're welcome Patrick... Err, I mean Timba... Just kiddin ya...Good luck with the new toy...


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

GEEEZZZZ, I just re-read all the posts and it sounds like I'm a salesman Is it just me or does everyone else read my posts the same way If so....... COOL LOL


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

PJB, I have an 03 P40 Dually. At 57#, 29", 310 gr it shoots right at 300. If yours is a 60 I'd say you'll be close to that. Mine has a loop and peep on the string. I shot the 04 P40 Dually. The draw force curve was similar, though flatter. I like the new grip better. It also felt like vibration was reduced in the new one. I'll be better able to tell when my new one shows up. Good luck with yours. I'm sure you're going to be very pleased with it.


----------

